# What’s up with Moot?



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven’t heard anything from @Moot since paying for his Morris XSIII a month ago. I’ve tried emailing him, PMing him, left him a voicemail. I read through the other thread and didn’t really want to post this if he’s having issues so I’ve put it off for a _long_ time, but it seems like he’s been active in the meantime (shipped other members’ stuff, put up ads elsewhere, marked ads as sold).

Anyone else have better luck getting in touch with him?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s another thread related to this continuing issue. Have a little search. Interesting reading.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@davetcan *might* be able to help in some way.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm afraid i can't help. Tried to get in touch with him a couple of times but he's either unable to respond or is ignoring me. Yes @vadsy I suspect it's the latter.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

no.mop said:


> I haven’t heard anything from @Moot since paying for his Morris XSIII a month ago. I’ve tried emailing him, PMing him, left him a voicemail. I read through the other thread and didn’t really want to post this if he’s having issues so I’ve put it off for a _long_ time, but it seems like he’s been active in the meantime (shipped other members’ stuff, put up ads elsewhere, marked ads as sold).
> 
> Anyone else have better luck getting in touch with him?


Does he owe you something?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

player99 said:


> Does he owe you something?


Just a guess but he probably owes him a Morris XSIII.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

davetcan said:


> Just a guess but he probably owes him a Morris XSIII.


Obviously. Now that I have re-read the OP.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

This is just TOO many times with this issue. His for sale threads need to be deleted and his posting privileges in that section revoked. Enough is enough.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I hope his posting privileges are shut down.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

He was temporarily banned until the guitar issue was resolved. We did not know about this at that time. He was actually seen visiting the site yesterday. Not sure why he's not following up on the amp.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I'm afraid i can't help. Tried to get in touch with him a couple of times but he's either unable to respond or is ignoring me. Yes @vadsy I suspect it's the latter.


latter?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Echo post.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

davetcan said:


> He was temporarily banned until the guitar issue was resolved. We did not know about this at that time. He was actually seen visiting the site yesterday. Not sure why he's not following up on the amp.


In hindsight, I should have mentioned it in that thread. I didn't want to pile on at the time if he was having health issues and I assumed that since the latest issue in that thread was resolved, mine would be too.



vadsy said:


> latter?


Ignoring the messages rather than unable to respond. This is the most frustrating part - watching other activity while getting no responses.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

no.mop said:


> In hindsight, I should have mentioned it in that thread. I didn't want to pile on at the time if he was having health issues and I assumed that since the latest issue in that thread was resolved, mine would be too.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring the messages rather than unable to respond. This is the most frustrating part - watching other activity while getting no responses.


I get that and I agree. Just wasn’t sure why Dave mentioned me in his post


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

This guy needs to be shut down permanently. No boo hoo he's sick, cut this fucker off now before anyone else is sucked into his slow motion scam.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I get that and I agree. Just wasn’t sure why Dave mentioned me in his post


Just anticipating you taking a shot at me


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

He has a flawless seller record, what are you talking about


Did I mention the people who experienced this before you are equally at fault for staying quiet about it? Yeah I think I did.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I’ve never bought anything off the guy, and I left him a review just now. But it is not my place.

For the 5+ of you who have said he’s done this to you, give your balls a tug and leave honest feedback.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mike_oxbig said:


> I’ve never bought anything off the guy, and I left him a review just now. But it is not my place.
> 
> For the 5+ of you who have said he’s done this to you, give your balls a tug and leave honest feedback.


Agreed, you guy's need to leave honest feedback or these things will continue to happen. At this point I would not send him any money for anything.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> latter?


LATTER | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Just anticipating you taking a shot at me


Really not sure why.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Really not sure why.


I've developed a complex.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I've developed a complex.


LATHER | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Does anyone here who bought from him have a return address, it may be worth the while to pay him a visit and just pick up the Morris.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

jimsz said:


> Does anyone here who bought from him have a return address, it may be worth the while to pay him a visit and just pick up the Morris.


I think he's in the Yukon.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

player99 said:


> I think he's in the Yukon.


Oh crap, I thought he was in Ontario. My bad


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

jimsz said:


> Oh crap, I thought he was in Ontario. My bad


ROAD TRIP!!!!!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

He needs to be stopped.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I was the one who started the other thread and I gave him a good feedback because at that point, I figured he was sick. And also when he returned my money, he added an extra $50 for my troubles. Which I promptly returned to him. 

Having said that, if I knew that he will continue with this way of doing business, I would've given him a bad feedback regardless of what he did to appease me.

Hopefully, the OP either gets his money back or get the amp.

I also agree that he should be banned from buying and selling gear here.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

davetcan said:


> I've developed a complex.


You want windows for that complex or doors?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Skylights.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gonna need one of these to get those installed

LADDER | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great! Wish this thread would have been started earlier. I send him money on Monday. Replies are sporadic if any. His feedback was great, didn't see an issue.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

This thread may have been started recently but there was another thread that’s been around for a while which started as one buyers’ complaint and was later continued when another buyer suffered the same treatment. The info was there, you just didn’t see it.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

pat6969 said:


> Great! Wish this thread would have been started earlier. I send him money on Monday. Replies are sporadic if any. His feedback was great, didn't see an issue.


Sorry about that, seeing the Fryette ad changed to say Sold was pretty much what caused me to make this thread. His replies to me were quick up until payment.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The quick reply until payment seems to be the general theme. What a DICK! There I said it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Ya that other thread got locked down.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

no.mop said:


> Sorry about that, seeing the Fryette ad changed to say Sold was pretty much what caused me to make this thread. His replies to me were quick up until payment.


Oh, its not your fault, you have nothing to apologize for. I have his number and we know where he lives. If it comes to it, everyone affected can contact the RCMP in Whitehorse and file a report of bank fraud. Hate to do it but I'm not going down without a fight. I've messaged him and given him an opportunity to respond before I escalate this.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just an update that my item showed up this morning. Not sure how shipping from Whitehorse Yukon is, but it was just over a week to get here. Other than a slight lack of communication, I guess everything went good.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@no.mop Is your issue with the same seller now fully and satisfactorily settled?


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

I was able to reach him by phone for the first time last Friday and he said that the amp was packed and he was on his way out to ship it. Still waiting for a tracking number though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

no.mop said:


> I was able to reach him by phone for the first time last Friday and he said that the amp was packed and he was on his way out to ship it. Still waiting for a tracking number though.


Thanks for the update. Hope you get a tracking number very soon.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

OK this is messed up. @no.mop ,I paid him for the Fryette Memphis head that he had advertised. I too got no replies until he got his money. I was able to reach him by phone and told me he shipped the amp to me and that he'll get my tracking # right away. No tracking # 5 days later.
I'm very close to contacting the local police to report because this is BS.
One of the reasons I prefer paypal even if I have to pay the fee myself. At least I got some protection against fraud


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don’t want to make any excuses but remember he’s in Whitehorse. Anything shipped from there will take longer than normal. Lack of communication doesn’t help but I’m thinking you guys will get your amps.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

pat6969 said:


> I don’t want to make any excuses but remember he’s in Whitehorse. Anything shipped from there will take longer than normal. Lack of communication doesn’t help but I’m thinking you guys will get your amps.


It is still Canada, not Siberia. Shipping should be no issue. They have Amazon there right?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

LanceT said:


> It is still Canada, not Siberia. Shipping should be no issue. They have Amazon there right?


Not saying it’s an issue. I’m saying it most likely will take 3-4 days longer than shipping from other provinces, or larger centres. I’ve shipped items to Toronto that takes 5 days and then shipped items to towns in northern Ontario that takes 9-10 days.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

On the assumption he did ship the goods.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

sfx70 said:


> OK this is messed up. @no.mop ,I paid him for the Fryette Memphis head that he had advertised. I too got no replies until he got his money. I was able to reach him by phone and told me he shipped the amp to me and that he'll get my tracking # right away. No tracking # 5 days later.
> I'm very close to contacting the local police to report because this is BS.
> One of the reasons I prefer paypal even if I have to pay the fee myself. At least I got some protection against fraud


I'm curious to know if the police would even get involved investigating a for sale item not being delivered. Keep us posted.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

player99 said:


> On the assumption he did ship the goods.


Of course. He shipped mine and it eventually arrived, so I'm assuming he shipped the amps.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah just such bad vibe. Friendly and responsive until I sent the cash and then poof no communication. Typical fraudster behaviour... anyways I hope it’s not that. I will give it until Tuesday after which I will report.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@no.mop ....Any updates?



sfx70 said:


> I will give it until Tuesday after which I will report.


@sfx70 ....Thanks for keeping us updated.

Are there other GC forum members that still have outstanding purchases waiting to be shipped?

This list of extremely disappointed, frustrated and angry buyers seems to be continuously growing !


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again, use the feedback system correctly. Even if you got the item eventually, that in my opinion does not rate anything more then a "neutral" rating and may qualify as a negative. Other people must be aware of the situation. We have reached out to him here and through email numerous times, Zero response. So buyer beware.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I had kept quiet for a while now but I think it's time to chime in. This is not new behaviour. I had a deal with him many many years ago on Harmony Central (same username, same name, same location), and the series of events mirrored what is happening here exactly. So, while the deal did not go down on this forum (and therefore the feedback would not be appropriate to use on this forum), please exercise caution when dealing with him. If anyone is giving him the benefit that this is just a one off, they shouldn't. This is repeated behaviour that has been going on for many years, not a recent development.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

greco said:


> @no.mop ....Any updates?


No real updates here - I've been calling and he hasn't been picking up.

While I don't want to believe he's intentionally defrauding us given his history of (eventually) completing deals, I won't believe that the amp has actually been shipped until I see a tracking number. Packing and shipping is 99% of the work, sending a tracking number takes nothing and there's no reason not to send it at that point. I may just be hopelessly naive though.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am new here so I have different perspective than many of you and no long term connection yet.

I am on a couple of gun sites that have equipment exchanges, if this happened and took this long to resolve on an exchange of a firearm this fellow would banned from the site , publically humiliated and drawn and quartered!

Good on you for having manners and respect. 

The onus is on this fellow to come through with his part of the deal, he might want to get on it?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thing is, he's always come through with the deal. I don't know of anyone yet who has not been able to get what they paid for. The issue is the manner in which the deal goes. You pay him. He sits on the money or whatever he does with it, doesn't respond to communication and then one day pops back in and sends you the gear he promised. In my case, he gave me the option to get either the amp or return my money. Of which I picked the latter. That has been the issue unless there is something I'm unaware of. 

Another thing, specially after DMC talked about his experience with him, I'm sure he can read all of these posts that we are making in here. I"ve not seen him respond to any of it. 

Right now, I'm very curious to know why or what is moot's motivation for doing all of this. There must be a beneficial reason for him coz it's just pissing off people. That reason of him being sick has gotten really old at this point.

Maybe one day, moot will respond to this and give us a reason. But probably not happening. LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Whatever is going on it’s unfortunate.

I have such great dealings with various members on this site. I send money, people send me parts. It’s that simple.

But, communication is a key for me (very important).

Moot? What’s up man? Damage is done already but it’s not too late to turn things around.

Sorry fellas. I have no horse in this race.

I hope it works out.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Someone should go through all of his for sale threads and post a warning and links to this thread and others with similar information. If the mods won’t revoke his ability to sell here, people should at least be informed so they can make an educated decision on whether or not they want to send this clown their $.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

What I find perturbing is that he’s still posting elsewhere. That’s flagrantly rude. 

Let him finish his last deals. That will at least put a few people to rest. If the cops don’t get sent to his place beforehand.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

MarkM said:


> I am new here so I have different perspective than many of you and no long term connection yet.
> 
> I am on a couple of gun sites that have equipment exchanges, if this happened and took this long to resolve on an exchange of a firearm this fellow would banned from the site , publically humiliated and drawn and quartered!
> 
> ...


If this happened on a gun site it would depend on how the 'exchange' was done. Plus, you can't just throw say a 1911 in a box and in the mail.....at least not legally.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Maybe he doesn't have the gear he is selling, but once it sells he goes about trying to buy it and then sell it. So he knows someone with an amp. He puts it up for sale. When he gets the cash he then starts to talk his buddy into selling him the amp. This can take time, and that's why he takes so long.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

I had the same thoughts. A shell game and the clock starts ticking when he’s got the money.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Whatever it is there is something fishy going on with him. Especially after we learned here that he does this on other sites and has been doing it for many years. I think he should be permanently banned for this forum. He is not acting in good faith and is close to breaking the law the way he jerks everyone around.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It's possible he has completely lost his mind as well. It would certainly explain some of the behavior


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> If this happened on a gun site it would depend on how the 'exchange' was done. Plus, you can't just throw say a 1911 in a box and in the mail.....at least not legally.


Well actually that is the only way to ship a 1911. You have to get transfers and transportation permits.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

MarkM said:


> Well actually that is the only way to ship a 1911. You have to get transfers and transportation permits.


And inform the powers that be and a whole bunch of other stuff, on both sides of the sale. Even back when I was a collector and shot handgun iron silhouettes it was a bitch. I remember going to customs and signing for a pair of Old Navy Colt kits from the states and then they were sent to the local gunsmith where I picked them up. A little more complicated than just throwing it in the mail. My transport permit was good for a year. Rifles were a lot easier. Especially before you needed an FAC. At least with firearms going to the police and saying, "Hey" will usually get you immediate action. Depending on the sale that is.
As far as moot goes, I'd send him a message, again asking "What the...." and setting it up to show when it was received/opened. I presume you can do that here same as you can do it with an e-mail. While you're waiting possibly getting some legal advice might be called for. Hopefully he hasn't completely lost his mind 'cause that could completely screw up things. 


player99 said:


> Maybe he doesn't have the gear he is selling, but once it sells he goes about trying to buy it and then sell it. So he knows someone with an amp. He puts it up for sale. When he gets the cash he then starts to talk his buddy into selling him the amp. This can take time, and that's why he takes so long.


I do believe that is somewhat illegal.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> So he knows someone with an amp. He puts it up for sale. When he gets the cash he then starts to talk his buddy into selling him the amp.





Electraglide said:


> I do believe that is somewhat illegal.


Legend has it that Tundra Music used to do it all the time.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Legend has it that Tundra Music used to do it all the time.


I do believe selling an item you do not own is among other things fraud. Especially in the private sector. Wanna buy some ocean front property? I'll even send you pictures and throw in a bridge.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I really doubt he's doing this. I know he's had the Fryette for a long time. Whatever's going on it's not this.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

He wouldn’t be the first person on here to sell gear he doesn’t own!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't have any real experience with this type of behavior, but it sounds an awful lot like a hook and bait tactic to the entire site of possible buyers here. Person X gets their money back, everyone sees this and some figure maybe an honest mistake or other personal issue with the "trusted" seller because of the return of cash. 5 more people decide to take a chance. 1 person gets their money back, 5 others are sitting with a lowered bank account and their thumb up their ass.

I could be wrong, but it's not out of the realms of possibility neither. This guy should be banned from selling here IMO. Puts the entire site at risk for other honest sellers and buyers.. I'm more reluctant to make a purchase of here now if that says anything.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dorian2 said:


> I don't have any real experience with this type of behavior, but it sounds an awful lot like a hook and bait tactic to the entire site of possible buyers here. Person X gets their money back, everyone sees this and some figure maybe an honest mistake or other personal issue with the "trusted" seller because of the return of cash. 5 more people decide to take a chance. 1 person gets their money back, 5 others are sitting with a lowered bank account and their thumb up their ass.
> 
> I could be wrong, but it's not out of the realms of possibility neither. This guy should be banned from selling here IMO. Puts the entire site at risk for other honest sellers and buyers.. I'm more reluctant to make a purchase of here now if that says anything.


We are keeping a close eye on things, in touch with the buyers etc. No further FS posts will be allowed by Moot until all these are cleared up. After that, not sure what we will do but for starters people need to use the feedback system and give honest reviews


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

One thing is if you are doing this with many items across multiple sites, you are sitting on an account balance and earning interest on it (or otherwise investing and earning).
Doesn't seem like it would be a lot, but that would depend on the extent of the 'business'.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I do believe selling an item you do not own is among other things fraud. Especially in the private sector. Wanna buy some ocean front property? I'll even send you pictures and throw in a bridge.


the majority of the online marketplace is selling things you don't own, I'm pretty sure we don't treat it as fraud


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

davetcan said:


> I really doubt he's doing this. I know he's had the Fryette for a long time. Whatever's going on it's not this.


Yep, the Morris is/was also in his possession - it was in the background of a photo taken 3 weeks after I paid.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

I spoke to RCMP in Whitehorse and I filed for fraud. It looks like he's alive and well and now starting to post on Kijiji - link here: Kijiji
There's at least another fella in the same boat as I am so I urge those to got ripped off to call as well.
Need to put a stop to this. Thank you


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sfx70 said:


> I spoke to RCMP in Whitehorse and I filed for fraud. It looks like he's alive and well and now starting to post on Kijiji - link here: Kijiji
> There's at least another fella in the same boat as I am so I urge those to got ripped off to call as well.
> Need to put a stop to this. Thank you


Anyone reading this ...Please consider reporting his Kijiji ads in the link as potential fraud.

I just did.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sfx70 said:


> I spoke to RCMP in Whitehorse and I filed for fraud. It looks like he's alive and well and now starting to post on Kijiji - link here: Kijiji
> There's at least another fella in the same boat as I am so I urge those to got ripped off to call as well.
> Need to put a stop to this. Thank you


A man of action. Well done.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

davetcan said:


> I really doubt he's doing this. I know he's had the Fryette for a long time. Whatever's going on it's not this.


He got the Fryette from me in a trade a couple of years ago. At the time he was a great person to deal with, good communications, quick shipping, etc. No idea what’s happening lately or why but it is sad. We used to message back and forth fairly regularly but over the past year all I get are occasional messages asking if I’m interested in his gear.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry it came to this. I see in his ads he says he's willing to meet people so he's apparently mobile.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks to @no.mop he noticed the Kijiji links - I told RCMP about that as well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> He got the Fryette from me in a trade a couple of years ago. At the time he was a great person to deal with, good communications, quick shipping, etc. No idea what’s happening lately or why but it is sad. We used to message back and forth fairly regularly but over the past year all I get are occasional messages asking if I’m interested in his gear.


I agree, and most of us had the same experience with him. It's very odd.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Not trying to be a jerk here, but aside from dragging his ass, has anyone got beat out of any money yet?
Sorry if I missed anything, just wondering if there's anything the cops can actually do yet.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah they can make him stop doing this to others and possibly issue a court order to fork out the $$ or mail the items we paid for.
Plus a record on his file. That should teach him something.
Cuz if no one reports this guy he can keep doing what he's doing to others. We're here to support each other me thinks.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I guess when you are in Whitehorse the real world seems far far away.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sfx70 said:


> Yeah they can make him stop doing this to others and possibly issue a court order to fork out the $$ or mail the items we paid for.
> Plus a record on his file. That should teach him something.
> Cuz if no one reports this guy he can keep doing what he's doing to others. We're here to support each other me thinks.


They can charge him with fraud, if they investigate and that's what they find. But to "possibly issue a court order to fork out the $$ or mail the items we paid for.", you'd have to take him to small claims court, including filing the case, and serving him with the documents (or paying to have those things done).

That I am aware of, I ask the same question as @jb welder , is anyone actually out gear or money? If it's in the past 3-4 weeks, don't bother answering, experience says you'll get your stuff.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Still doesn’t add up. It’s erratic even for premeditated illicit activity.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

sfx70 said:


> Yeah they can make him stop doing this to others and possibly issue a court order to fork out the $$ or mail the items we paid for.
> Plus a record on his file. That should teach him something.
> Cuz if no one reports this guy he can keep doing what he's doing to others. We're here to support each other me thinks.


Don't mistake my questions for lack of support for other forum members.
What is the time limit on delivery that can make the law 'stop him from doing this to others'? I don't know these things and that's why I'm asking.
If the authorities aren't given some specific violation and just get some complaints, they're not going to pay much attention.

I've noticed that the forum 'officials' have been insisting that the feedback system be used to deal with this. I'm fairly sure if there were any actionable fraud reported, he would already be shutdown.

So if anybody has lost money (more than 3 or 4 weeks out like @keto mentioned, or whatever the law is for time limits), post about it so people can get the ball rolling. Otherwise all we have is some flaky dealings and that is what the feedback system is for.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

keto said:


> That I am aware of, I ask the same question as @jb welder , is anyone actually out gear or money? If it's in the past 3-4 weeks, don't bother answering, experience says you'll get your stuff.


I paid him $1900 6 weeks ago and counting, with the only contact after that being one time that he picked up his phone when I called from a private number. A little communication would go a _long_ way.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Small claims court was painless and effective for me. I got tired of cornering the guy and taking what was in in his pocket. The claim was filed at a cost of $55. Then I just forgot about it. Two years later i received the full amount, plus a penalty, plus interest. (Plus the cash I extorted in person, of course.) Zero effort or time spent after the claim was filed. With added penalty & interest it was a good investment

Don't despair, from my experience the system works. Keep proof of payment. He will need to prove delivery. Don't worry about time because he will have to pay interest too. And you get any penalty as well. As far as I know, anyway.

This info may need updating.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Small claims court was painless and effective for me. I got tired of cornering the guy and taking what was in in his pocket. The claim was filed at a cost of $55. Then I just forgot about it. Two years later i received the full amount, plus a penalty, plus interest. (Plus the cash I extorted in person, of course.) Zero effort or time spent after the claim was filed. With added penalty & interest it was a good investment
> 
> Don't despair, from my experience the system works. Keep proof of payment. He will need to prove delivery. Don't worry about time because he will have to pay interest too. And you get any penalty as well. As far as I know, anyway.
> 
> This info may need updating.


are you talking specifically about the member in question?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Small claims court was painless and effective for me. I got tired of cornering the guy and taking what was in in his pocket. The claim was filed at a cost of $55. Then I just forgot about it. Two years later i received the full amount, plus a penalty, plus interest. (Plus the cash I extorted in person, of course.) Zero effort or time spent after the claim was filed. With added penalty & interest it was a good investment
> 
> Don't despair, from my experience the system works. Keep proof of payment. He will need to prove delivery. Don't worry about time because he will have to pay interest too. And you get any penalty as well. As far as I know, anyway.
> 
> This info may need updating.


What province and when?

At present, the process is quite expensive and extremely complicated in Ontario
Small Claims Court - Ministry of the Attorney General

A few years ago, our lawyer advised us not to bother for an unpaid debt in the amount of about $1,200.00 to our business. Even if you won, you had no guarantee that you could collect. 

He gave up trying to use it for the outstanding debts to his law practice as it was not worth the time.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

keto said:


> are you talking specifically about the member in question?


No. I was recommending small claims court based on a previous post in this thread.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

greco said:


> What province and when?
> 
> At present, the process is quite expensive and extremely complicated in Ontario
> Small Claims Court - Ministry of the Attorney General
> ...


Ontario. Mid 1990's. $55. I was suing for $700 and got $900+. Not expensive or difficult.

Looks like it went up to $102 to file with a court. No lawyer is required. File by youself. Fill out a form and drop a hundred. Safe bet, IMO. 

Be sure to study the info posted by greco. Its all there. Use common sense and be patient. If the other party is clearly in the wrong there will be no court dates or other hoops to jump through. (Unless he is dumb enough to rack up even more liability.)

Looks like the interest is 35% per year. Nice. Would someone please rip me off and then drag your feet paying it back. I won't get that kind of return with a GIC. 

He will have to pay your costs too.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

My sister in Ontario took a tenant to small claims for damages to her home. After much running around she won. But collecting was when the real runaround started. Back to court for a garnishee. She said she wouldn't do it again. The only reason she got her money was the employer said the woman wasn't an employee when my sister tried to serve the garnishee. That was a mistake. When an employer does that and the person does work there, the EMPLOYER is now on the hook for the payments. So my sis got her $25,000 in $5k installments.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

no.mop said:


> I paid him $1900 6 weeks ago and counting, with the only contact after that being one time that he picked up his phone when I called from a private number. A little communication would go a _long_ way.


Thanks for posting this. That is way beyond any kind of reasonable time frame.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Ontario. Mid 1990's. $55. I was suing for $700 and got $900+. Not expensive or difficult.
> 
> Looks like it went up to $102 to file with a court. No lawyer is required. File by youself. Fill out a form and drop a hundred. Safe bet, IMO.
> 
> ...


Fun, but serving someone in Whitehorse ain't gonna be easy or cheap.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> Fun, but serving someone in Whitehorse ain't gonna be easy or cheap.


Why not? It's not the middle of no where. Hell they even have indoor plumbing now.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

keto said:


> Fun, but serving someone in Whitehorse ain't gonna be easy or cheap.


Options are all provided in the link in greco's post. 

Small Claims Court - Ministry of the Attorney General

Courts seem daunting but this is a small claim not grand larceny. There will be a considerable degree of path-of-least-resistance working in the claimant's favour.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Let me just re-cap for the sake encouraging of any victims here:

1) NO LAWYER!!

2) Download form. Pay only $102.

3) You will have to file at the court nearest to him.

4) if defendant is dumb enough to dispute he will have to pay $73 to do so. 

5) If you have to travel to his location he will be liable for that too. 

For the sake of $102. Like I said before, I did NOTHING and the money came through. 

The amount of re-payment is small, why would anyone bump it up into a huge penalty?


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you @KapnKrunch


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> Let me just re-cap for the sake encouraging of any victims here:
> 
> 1) NO LAWYER!!
> 
> ...



That's for ON. I'm not motivated enough to look up YT, but before dispensing advice you may wish to do so.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> What province and when?
> 
> A few years ago, our lawyer advised us not to bother for an unpaid debt in the amount of about $1,200.00 to our business. Even if you won, you had no guarantee that you could collect.
> 
> He gave up trying to use it for the outstanding debts to his law practice as it was not worth the time.


Pretty much the case here in the west too. Just because you win a judgement in your favor, doesn't mean you'll ever see the money.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

one good thing about winning in small claims is that you have a judgement against them already if you decide to use the regular courts to go for more ( or the balance) 

and ask for a set date for payment in any court case . if they don't comply, they are in contempt of the court too. ... not just you they are ignoring but the judge's order.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone here who has personally successfully received money via small claims court please raise your hand.

I have no direct experience with it, but I have spoken to people who won their case and never recovered a dime.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not too sure about the date this came out but it's probably pretty current. Costs might be a bit different.
http://yplea.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/small_claims_booklet2.pdf


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

so true ... because no one ever asks for a payment date ....
so as long as they tell the court they will pay ( someday ) , it's your problem as to when they do.

with the specified date by the court , it becomes them and the court's problem if they don't.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Anyone here who has personally successfully received money via small claims court please raise your hand.
> 
> I have no direct experience with it, but I have spoken to people who won their case and never recovered a dime.


My younger brother took one of his tenants to small claims court for damages to a house and won....he finally wrote everything off 'cause the tenant skipped and ended up in jail.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> My younger brother took one of his tenants to small claims court for damages to a house and won....he finally wrote everything off 'cause the tenant skipped and ended up in jail.


So he got nothing?

That's more or less what I've heard.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

has anyone called this in to the Judge Judy producers?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

To an earlier question about losing money - no I did not. My money was returned a few weeks later.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder if you have to take him to court in Whitehorse? The victim was not in Whitehorse. The crime took place at the victim's house, so his local court should be good.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> So he got nothing?
> 
> That's more or less what I've heard.


Just what ever was left in the house when the tenant skipped....more than enough to pay for the damage and court costs. Kinda hard to get money directly from some one in prison.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> I wonder if you have to take him to court in Whitehorse? The victim was not in Whitehorse. The crime took place at the victim's house, so his local court should be good.


The perpetrator of the 'crime' lives in Whitehorse so that's the court you have to file in.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> The perpetrator of the 'crime' lives in Whitehorse so that's the court you have to file in.


100% correct. Generally, the process is you need to file the case, then serve him with notice of the court date. You can do that by registered mail or some other 'signature required' methods, besides doing it in person yourself (no signature required, your say-so is the proof the court requires. If an adult answers the door and refuses to take it, you can drop it at their feet and yer done, but take a good description down). Any adult at the place of service can sign for it (assumes you can prove that's where he lives/works/whatever). If registered mail is refused, you're looking for a process server/bailiff/sherrif who can do it for you for a cost, assumes you're not willing to go there and do it yourself.

I have not looked up the YT statutes to verify accuracy in this case.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> 100% correct. Generally, the process is you need to file the case, then serve him with notice of the court date. You can do that by registered mail or some other 'signature required' methods, besides doing it in person yourself (no signature required, your say-so is the proof the court requires. If an adult answers the door and refuses to take it, you can drop it at their feet and yer done, but take a good description down). Any adult at the place of service can sign for it (assumes you can prove that's where he lives/works/whatever).
> 
> I have not looked up the YT statutes to verify accuracy in this case.


They recommend double registered if mailed, the court wants the originals if faxed and if they refuse to take it when you try to hand it too them they are not served. Not too sure about e-mail. It has to be handed to them and not dropped on the ground. If you drop it on the ground they can say they never got it.....if it's registered then the person named has to sign for it otherwise they can say the same thing, " That's not my signature, I never got it.". It's best to go thru a legit Process Server if you can.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Glad youre taking full measure action and all, but I’d love to delete my illegitimate rating I left the guy.

Just waiting for the same thing to be written by someone else. Preferably multiple someone else’s even backdated, so nobody misinterprets it for a one-off yet again.

Any time now lads. Not every potential buyer checks this forum first. Say it where it counts.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Guys, no one has lost money yet except for the ones that are still waiting.


Agreed, we must all continue to keep this in mind. 
However, the duration of time that has passed is far beyond acceptable and the reason for the 'delay' has not been supported by ongoing, timely communication.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

greco said:


> Agreed, we must all continue to keep this in mind.
> However, the duration of time that has passed is far beyond acceptable and the reason for the 'delay' has not been supported by ongoing, timely communication.


This is true. I once hired a bandmate to install a septic tank. Construction season was ending and the job was still not done. Then he broke the tank in his haste. Dishonest? No. Incompetent? Yes. End of the friendship. Absolutely.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> They recommend double registered if mailed, the court wants the originals if faxed and if they refuse to take it when you try to hand it too them they are not served. Not too sure about e-mail. It has to be handed to them and not dropped on the ground. If you drop it on the ground they can say they never got it.....if it's registered then the person named has to sign for it otherwise they can say the same thing, " That's not my signature, I never got it.". It's best to go thru a legit Process Server if you can.


I can't find a definition for double registered.

Admittedly, I work in some other areas, where demand letters registered can be signed for by any adult. We just had this accepted in court in SK last month. May not apply for small claims, read the regs in your jurisdiction. But that's the generally accepted standard, any adult can sign.

I mean, if someone is standing there and won't take the letter for service in their hand, you can leave it and testify to that effect. Where I've been, close enough for the judge, or should I say it hasn't been contested.

Here's the AB reg on personal service:

*If the Defendant is an individual*
Service may be made as follows:


by personally leaving the documents with the Defendant at any location. (Note: You must include the date and address where you served the Defendant in your Affidavit of Service).
by leaving the documents for the Defendant at the Defendant’s most usual place of residence with someone residing there who is apparently 16 years of age or older. (Note: You cannot post documents to the door).
by sending the documents by recorded mail addressed to the Defendant. (Note: The Defendant or someone can sign on their behalf for the documents. You must include the original recorded mail receipt (red and white tag if using Canada Post) as well as a signed acknowledgment of receipt in your Affidavit of Service).

So, yes service upon *not your target* 16 yrs old not even adult, whether by mail (signing) or in person. Yes, you can drop it at their feet, and fill out the affadavit. If it was as simple as "I'm not taking that!", nobody would ever get served, amiright?

The signature for registered mail is recorded electronically, and posted on canadapost.ca, when you enter the tracking number you can get it to pop up. Judge wanted to see ours, so it was screen printed for the court date. Accepted.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> I can't find a definition for double registered.


did you look up double secret registered?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

“Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life”

Dean Werner


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chito said:


> Guys, no one has lost money yet except for the ones that are still waiting.


Several people didn’t receive gear at all just a delayed refund, including yourself I thought. that use of your money for an amount of time that would have incurred interest from any lending organization is worth at the very damn least a bad/honest review. You seem to have Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If you get a judgement against him, put a big mark on his credit rating. Then when he tries to get a car loan, buy a house, anything like that he won't be able to until he settles up with you. I knew a guy that owned a big video rental store in the '90's. Guys would come in and rent a DVD player and a game console and a bunch of DVDs then go to the pawn shop or sell them privately and head straight to the bar. Store owner would take them to small claims court and win. Then he would put a big bad mark on their credit ratings. It always happened. A few years later they wanted to get a car loan or a mortgage with the new wifey and would be forced to go back to the video guy and grovel. Meanwhile the way the rental contract was structured they were on the hook for thousands of dollars in rental fees, late fees and interest. He always got his money back and some revenge. The store owner did not hold them to the $5k or so bill he legally could, but did get his money back and some compensation for his time and interest.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> Several people didn’t receive gear at all just a delayed refund, including yourself I thought. that use of your money for an amount of time that would have incurred interest from any lending organization is worth at the very damn least a bad/honest review. You seem to have Stockholm syndrome.


A little cheque floating, so to speak. Would I think get the authorities interested, were anyone to make the call. They might call it civil and refer you back to small claims, but if you could get a few guys with similar experiences together (lynch mob!) to correspond with you I think you’d up your odds.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

keto said:


> A little cheque floating, so to speak. Would I think get the authorities interested, were anyone to make the call. They might call it civil and refer you back to small claims, but if you could get a few guys with similar experiences together (lynch mob!) to correspond with you I think you’d up your odds.


The cops may still pay him a visit and apply some pressure to do the right thing or else. If they are having a slow day or need to break in a rookie.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> I can't find a definition for double registered.
> 
> Admittedly, I work in some other areas, where demand letters registered can be signed for by any adult. We just had this accepted in court in SK last month. May not apply for small claims, read the regs in your jurisdiction. But that's the generally accepted standard, any adult can sign.
> 
> ...


That's for demand letters which this isn't. It's basically a summons to appear before the courts. This is from the Yukon Dept. of Justice.
"After you file your claim in court, you are responsible for serving the defendant with one copy of the claim and a Reply for (Form #7). You can do this by:1)Delivering the forms personally to the defendant;2)Having a lawyer or other agent serve the defendant personally;3)Having the Sheriff serve the defendant; or,4)By mailing the claim to the defendant by certified or double-registered mail."
It has to be served and accepted by the defendant. Once served the defendant must reply within 20 days. I know people who have served court documents like this and I have been served like this. The first time my third divorce papers were served to me I was in court.....my lawyer told me not to touch the envelope. The second time I was waiting to go to court and I didn't take the envelope. The third time I went to my lawyer's office where he said it was ok to take the envelope from the process server. Anytime I have gotten a registered letter in my name I had to sign for it and not anyone else.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What I wrote would work for small claims here, not just demands. But that’s not YT, as you point out. I don’t know divorce or big court law at all.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

@Moot, you're lucky you're dealing with the elderly. I would have taken a flight to Whitehorse by now, tied you up in a pretzel, and forced you to suck your own dick. 

After being in business for almost 18 years, I've had to do some f***** up s*** to get my money. I'd love to share, but you guys would never invite me to breakfast again.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> @Moot, you're lucky you're dealing with the elderly. I would have taken a flight to Whitehorse by now, tied you up in a pretzel, and forced you to suck your own dick.
> 
> After being in business for almost 18 years, I've had to do some f***** up s*** to get my money. I'd love to share, but you guys would never invite me to breakfast again.


As I’ve said many times, you seldom have to be a tough guy when you’re willing to sit face to face with anyone, whether they’re an adversary, a partner or a stranger.

People behave much more respectfully when they don’t have the armor of the internet protecting them.

Most times all you have to do is show up and smile.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> As I’ve said many times, you seldom have to be a tough guy when you’re willing to sit face to face with anyone, whether they’re an adversary, a partner or a stranger.
> 
> People behave much more respectfully when they don’t have the armor of the internet protecting them.
> 
> Most times all you have to do is show up and smile.


Agreed. Most people are absolute chicken shits, and it doesn't take much to rock a world.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> What I wrote would work for small claims here, not just demands. But that’s not YT, as you point out. I don’t know divorce or big court law at all.


One would imagine that the "(Note: You cannot post documents to the door)." would also mean you can't just drop them on the floor. You have to give the papers to a person. If they don't accept them you could be screwed. If someone comes to my door with a registered letter that isn't in my name I'm not going to sign it and don't have to accept it and there's nothing they can do about it except return it to the sender. You have to be a representative of the person named on the letter. 
Big court law they send some big guys with guns and say either sign here and show up here or, you're under arrest. If they tell you to "sign here and show up here" you're technically under arrest anyway. If you don't show up they will be very un happy and let you know about it. That's all across Canada. For divorce it just means you get the papers and return a signed copy to someone's lawyer or you are invited to go to that lawyer's office to sign said papers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> @Moot, you're lucky you're dealing with the elderly. I would have taken a flight to Whitehorse by now, tied you up in a pretzel, and forced you to suck your own dick.
> 
> After being in business for almost 18 years, I've had to do some f***** up s*** to get my money. I'd love to share, but you guys would never invite me to breakfast again.


Share.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Adcandour said:


> Agreed. Most people are absolute chicken shits, and it doesn't take much to rock a world.


Yup, four things I know of that give people all the balls in the world are cars, guns, booze and the internet.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Share.


Honestly, I can't. It's also incriminating.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chito said:


> No Stockholm syndrome here. Like I have said in my original post, he returned me more money that I paid him, which I returned to him. I was also told at that time that he has had concussion symptoms by some other members who have talked to him at that time. And so I gave him the benefit of the doubt.


And now that he’s done the same to several people after you, do you still give him the benefit of the doubt, or have you taken a psychological alliance with the guy and went out of your way to defend him at every turn when he’s currently doing the same to 3 more victims down the line.

Stockholm syndrome. This guy fucked you until you loved him for pulling out. I hear shock therapy is beneficial.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> One would imagine that the "(Note: You cannot post documents to the door)." would also mean you can't just drop them on the floor. You have to give the papers to a person. If they don't accept them you could be screwed. If someone comes to my door with a registered letter that isn't in my name I'm not going to sign it and don't have to accept it and there's nothing they can do about it except return it to the sender. You have to be a representative of the person named on the letter.
> Big court law they send some big guys with guns and say either sign here and show up here or, you're under arrest. If they tell you to "sign here and show up here" you're technically under arrest anyway. If you don't show up they will be very un happy and let you know about it. That's all across Canada. For divorce it just means you get the papers and return a signed copy to someone's lawyer or you are invited to go to that lawyer's office to sign said papers.



Nope. Door posting is so you actually have to have contact with (THE ACCUSED) when you serve them. But if you're standing in front of me and won't put out your hand to take them, "by personally leaving the documents with the Defendant at any location" includes leaving them at your feet. Judge will accept my signed affadavit of service. Think about it - if that weren't the case, nobody would ever get served. Everybody would just refuse acceptance perpetually.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Every time you post in here you’re reminding people that you weren’t robbed permanently, just temporarily. It always shows you sticking up for the bad guy. And you still haven’t used the feedback system to share your experience. So yeah I think you’re an integral part of the problem.

I don’t blame the people who are currently owed things for waiting on the feedback, a negative review to someone who owes you a lot of money or gear could be seen as an agitating move and I’m sure they’re still hoping for a happy, court free ending. But what’s up with you(s)? What’s motivating your silence? Can I borrow a grand for a few months?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This one has gone sideways


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Chito said:


> Guys, no one has lost money yet except for the ones that are still waiting.


Of course you’re not defending him with your posts or your omitted feedback. How could anyone take it as such. 

Bye felisha.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This one has gone sideways


I think it started sideways. I’m honestly trying to keep out of it but seeing the people involved chat about it while I’m the only one warning other people on the feedback page is annoying. it’s not my feedback to leave.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

The RCMP visited him today upon me filing the complaint. Yes! Very happy with their service.
Immediately he texted me after the visit apologizing telling me that he’ll ship the amp tomorrow. I still don’t trust him. What a horrible person - complete shister fraud!
He posted more stuff on Kijiji waiting for more victims.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sfx70 said:


> The RCMP visited him today upon me filing the complaint. Yes! Very happy with their service.
> Immediately he texted me after the visit apologizing telling me that he’ll ship the amp tomorrow. I still don’t trust him. What a horrible person - complete shister fraud!
> He posted more stuff on Kijiji waiting for more victims.


Yes! Did you give the cops info about his kijiji ads?


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes I did. Sent all the info I had including kijiji ads. The rcmp officer just called me to make sure he texted me back. 
In his text the guy goes: 
“The police just visited me. I’m sorry it took that for me to contact you.
I have the amp boxed up and ready, and I’ll have it in the mail tomorrow.”
Like reallly?!? 
Ughhh. What a rollercoaster.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

sfx70 said:


> The RCMP visited him today upon me filing the complaint. Yes! Very happy with their service.
> Immediately he texted me after the visit apologizing telling me that he’ll ship the amp tomorrow. I still don’t trust him. What a horrible person - complete shister fraud!
> He posted more stuff on Kijiji waiting for more victims.


Good for you protecting your own interests. I’m very confident it will work out.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I hope his selling privileges are permanently removed here.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

I got a tracking number earlier today. I really hope yours works out too @sfx70


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

Glad to hear @no.mop. Yes I’ll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Sweeney7 (Mar 10, 2014)

I’m a little late to this party but if anyone needs some help recovering their money I’m a lawyer and would be happy to help. No charge of course.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That’s first class man. Seriously.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey guys, good news. The RCMP officer visit definitely did the trick! Got my tracking # today. Wow! Like really?! I'm done with EMT. I'm only doing paypal from now on even if I have to pay the tiny fee. It's just not worth this hassle and rollercoaster.
@Sweeney7 good to hear from you! My Tele is rocking stages with the neck you sent a while back! I got used to it nicely and now I love it!
Thanks everyone for the support and insight.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

no.mop said:


> I got a tracking number earlier today.





sfx70 said:


> Got my tracking # today.


Wonderful news!

Please keep us updated. Thanks.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sfx70 said:


> Hey guys, good news. The RCMP officer visit definitely did the trick! Got my tracking # today. Wow! Like really?! I'm done with EMT. I'm only doing paypal from now on even if I have to pay the tiny fee. It's just not worth this hassle and rollercoaster.
> @Sweeney7 good to hear from you! My Tele is rocking stages with the neck you sent a while back! I got used to it nicely and now I love it!
> Thanks everyone for the support and insight.


I always use pp. If I think the person is unfamiliar and it's a good deal I pay the fee without them asking. $3 on $100 is cheap insurance.


----------



## Sweeney7 (Mar 10, 2014)

sambonee said:


> That’s first class man. Seriously.


In my opinion this forum has some of the most friendly/awesome/kind people I have ever come across in any aspect of my life. If there’s anything I can do to help restore the integrity of this community it would be my absolute pleasure (not that I think any integrity has been lost as a result of one person going rogue).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sweeney7 said:


> If there’s anything I can do to help restore the integrity of this community it would be my absolute pleasure


Thank you for your thoughtful and very generous offer. It is much appreciated.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone actually received stuff yet or are they still making their way from the far north?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Glad to hear the RCMP have resolved the issue for you guys...pending reciept of the over due items of course. I'd sure love to hear Moot's side of the story lol.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dorian2 said:


> Glad to hear the RCMP have resolved the issue for you guys...pending reciept of the over due items of course. I'd sure love to hear Moot's side of the story lol.


I would as well. I bought an item from him off Kijiji and while the communication was almost nil, I did get my item. A few days later than anticipated but I did get it. I also don't think he is intending to screw anyone over as he actually has the items in hand, he's just super slow and lacks any reasonable communication. Most crooks take your money and don't have the actual items they list. I hope everyone gets their gear, nothing worse than waiting.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Anyone actually received stuff yet or are they still making their way from the far north?


It arrived in town late last night so I'm hoping it'll be delivered this afternoon. If not, should be tomorrow.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Any luck?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

pat6969 said:


> I would as well. I bought an item from him off Kijiji and while the communication was almost nil, I did get my item. A few days later than anticipated but I did get it. I also don't think he is intending to screw anyone over as he actually has the items in hand, he's just super slow and lacks any reasonable communication. Most crooks take your money and don't have the actual items they list. I hope everyone gets their gear, nothing worse than waiting.


I disagree. This goes beyond slow and into criminal behaviour.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

I got mine. But unfortunately it got damaged while in transit. He’s been cooperating since then. Just need to work thru this issue now


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sfx70 said:


> I got mine. But unfortunately it got damaged while in transit. He’s been cooperating since then. Just need to work thru this issue now


Just get the fuck out of the deal. Send it back. Get a full refund. The bad karma you will feel every time you play it will kill your spirit.


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

player99 said:


> I disagree. This goes beyond slow and into criminal behaviour.


Agreed! And anyone who’s making excuses for him and doesn’t leave appropriate feedback is an accomplice for the next poor schmuck he screws over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

The point of those that have dealt with @Moot (including the unreasonable communication and delay issues since May 2019) and are not willing to throw him under the bus, myself included, is that this is nowhere even close to a simple “scumbag” story. I am the first to hang scumbags, no mercy here, to the point that many think I should be more patient and tolerant, but this story is way way way more complicated and not yet over. @moot’s external behaviour is unacceptable, absolutely, but it is also absolutely NOT because he is a natural born or turned scumbag, it is something else entirely. I wish he would share a little of what he’s going through.


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

LexxM3 said:


> The point of those that have dealt with @Moot (including the unreasonable communication and delay issues since May 2019) and are not willing to throw him under the bus, myself included, is that this nowhere even close to a simple “scumbag” story. I am the first to hang scumbags, no mercy here, to the point that many think I should be more patient and tolerant, but this story is way way way more complicated and not yet over. @moot’s external behaviour is unacceptable, absolutely, but it is also absolutely not because he is a natural born or turned scumbag, it is something else entirely.


Not saying to call him a scumbag....but even neutral feedback with an explanation is better for the next guy than a false positive or no feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

And also, While all this was at its peak, he was messaging me for a trade. This is WHILE he wasn’t responding to anyone else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

I already left negative feedback during the weeks I couldn’t reach him, so that’s there. After the cop visited him he was apologetic and sent the amp right away. After I got it and reported the issue he said he’ll make it right, but yeah I feel like I wanna return it rather than taking it to a tech and going down that rabbit hole.
@no.mop did u get yours? All working?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Just curious, is the amp the morris head he posted a while back?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have no eggs in this basket. But if this person IS going through some life issues that we may not be aware of, and he's unwilling to share that publicly, that's perfectly acceptable. Having said that, if you're selling items to such a small audience such as we guitarists and musicians are, it would probably be in his best interest to find the means to communicate with his current customers and the rest of the board. All of us are possible customers. I'd like to think that Moot isn't in a Golem cave unable to somehow communicate to the buyers in some fashion, either personally or via a Proxy of some sort. Maybe a family member or friend/acquaintance. As far as leaving negative feedback, it IS possible to leave honest feedback without putting the edge on it with specific wording and phrasing choices. There are polite ways to mention that if you buy something from him, you could end up in a bit of an awkward position and may also be waiting for longer than expected.

Problem is there is no communication. Nobody knows WTF to say or really how to approach it without some kind of input from Moot himself. Just me thinking out loud here.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Any luck?





sfx70 said:


> I already left negative feedback during the weeks I couldn’t reach him, so that’s there. After the cop visited him he was apologetic and sent the amp right away. After I got it and reported the issue he said he’ll make it right, but yeah I feel like I wanna return it rather than taking it to a tech and going down that rabbit hole.
> @no.mop did u get yours? All working?


Mine just got here. Not sure if I'll have a chance to open it up and test it until Tuesday, but the box looks good so fingers crossed.



Moosehead said:


> Just curious, is the amp the morris head he posted a while back?


I got the Morris.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The message I get is "don't do business with Moot". I don't need that kind of aggravation in my dealings.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I think many people would get the same message if the information was available to them before they paid this clown.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Loudlikelove said:


> Agreed! And anyone who’s making excuses for him and doesn’t leave appropriate feedback is an accomplice for the next poor schmuck he screws over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure hope this wasn’t directed at me. In my case, I got what I paid for. Communication was poor and it took about 3 days longer than expected, but I’ve had many deals somewhat similar to this. It simply wouldn’t be right in my situation to leave negative feedback for what others are experiencing. 

That being said, I never once made an excuse for him. I simply said he doesn’t communicate and he’s super slow to ship, but that doesn’t make him a thief.


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

pat6969 said:


> I sure hope this wasn’t directed at me. In my case, I got what I paid for. Communication was poor and it took about 3 days longer than expected, but I’ve had many deals somewhat similar to this. It simply wouldn’t be right in my situation to leave negative feedback for what others are experiencing.
> 
> That being said, I never once made an excuse for him. I simply said he doesn’t communicate and he’s super slow to ship, but that doesn’t make him a thief.


Nope. I don’t mince words. If it was directed at you I would have quotes your post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Loudlikelove said:


> Nope. I don’t mince words. If it was directed at you I would have quotes your post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, OK. You replied to the guy that replied to my post so I figured it might have been a sideways jab. I was mistaken. Thanks.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

pat6969 said:


> Ah, OK. You replied to the guy that replied to my post so I figured it might have been a sideways jab. I was mistaken. Thanks.


The old sideways jab in the solarplexius.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Watch what you say here. I was told I was 'defending' him while I was not. I also got shit for not giving him a bad review. I didn't give him a bad review, yes but I never gave him a good one either. I was just explaining what happened in my case at that particular moment it all happened.


----------



## no.mop (Dec 21, 2009)

Totally forgot about this over Christmas. For good reason - the Morris made the trip in good shape and sounds great. Glad that this is over for me!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great to hear.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Now can we delete Moot?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Now that the point is moot...


----------

